# Hot spots



## Anki (May 2, 2010)

Hi there,
My pup have unfortunately already experienced the negative side of being too exited swimming, and not that happy about the hairdryer. Actually he didn't get the hot spots from swimming, but since he's already gone down that road we have to take our precautions every time he goes swimming. We live in Bergen, Norway where we can get upto 242 days of rain during a year. So I guess he will be used to the hairdryer soon enough.
To get to the point.. (It's so easy to lose the thread..)
I was wondering of your experiences on this point. Have your dog gotten hot spots more than once? I am so afraid he has to go through all of this with shaving, antibiotics and so on again.. The vet told me that goldens are one of the type of dogs that usually gets hot spots, and mostly during the summer time/humid climate. I guess this means that I don't have to worry about him getting wet in the snow, as the climate isn't that humid that time of year?
Luckily Santo is fine now, and done with his antibiotics. His hair has also started to grow back on, so it's not that visible anymore 

Here's a picture! May none of you have to experience the same thing...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Aw, poor puppy  I'm glad he's on the mend though. Hopefully Santo will get used to the hair dryer and avoid more hot spots.


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't have a response, just a question. I am a first time doggie owner and don't quite get what hot spots are. I am assuming they aren't of HUGE concern, but from the original poster I am understanding that swimming or getting wet is what is causing this?? Please explain. My Dakota swims rather frequently and now I am a bit concerned.


----------



## Anki (May 2, 2010)

Thank you Goldenjackpuppy  He will just have to get used to the hair dryer.

Katelyn29: My English isn't the best around here, but I could try to explain. Usually dogs get hot spots from swimming, but mine did not. He actually rolled over and over outside on the pavement, and got a little tear on his side. As he has lots of fur we could not even see it. The tear kept on itching, and he kept on scratching and licking. Even though we noticed this, we still could not see a **** thing! The next day the tear started to liquid, and the fur started sticking to it. At this point it starts to bother the dog, and the vet told me he was actually in pain. If you don't catch hot spots at a early stage, it will spread faster than fire through dry grass. And as you see on the picture, it started as a little wound on the side, and then over night quickly spread to a larger area on his back.  
The vet then had to shave him so that the wounds could breathe and grow faster. The vet told me that if we had waited just a day more to come in and start antibiotics, then it would be twice as much the day after! 

The reason the hot spots "becomes" is because of the humid climate. This may come from the dog licking a wound with his tongue full of bacteria, or by swimming and not getting dryed up well enough. The vet told us that we have to shower the dog every time he goes swimming and get dirty (without shampoo), and then use a hair dryer to be sure he is totally dry! If he lays down on a blanket and still are wet on his belly, (is a humid climate!) then the bacteria starts grow and he may get another round of hot spots! And we sertainly don't want that.... 

Hope this helps a bit! I bet my explaination could be better  Keep your dog dry, clean and brushed at all times, and may you never experience this! I guess we were just unlucky..


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, Anki that is very helpful. I guess I just need to pay close attention to my pups and make sure they are groomed. I often walk at night, which is when Dakota likes to go swimming. He usually is still wet when I put him to bed. I'll have to keep a close eye on him.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Especially check in the groin area, under the arms, base of tail, neck/ears. Those are all areas where irritation can hide from you!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

One thing I find helpful is adding a good quality fish oil (not to be confused with cod liver oil) to the dogs food. I generally up the dosage in the summer when Katie swims a lot and the weather is very humid. For example, Katie is 67lbs and she currently gets 4000mg a day (4 capsules - 2 with each meal). In the winter months I usually cut it back to 2000mg, but this year I will keep it higher as she is nearing 5 years of age and the fish oils also help with joint issues.
Hot spots are indeed awful. I am sorry your beautiful pup had so many at once.
Often we miss them until they're all goopy and weepy. I have come to recognize the smell of an impending hotspot! I smell my dog all the time when brushing just to make sure I don't smell any infections (often smell like a mildew).

For those that have dogs that swim a lot, you might try removing the collar at night - as often the collars rub on their skin and transfer a lot of bacteria when they're wet. In addition, I always take the time to dry Katie, especially around the ears and chest as that is where she is most prone to getting them. I know it is a chore, but it is really for their well-being.

Sounds like your vet has given you some really great advice about prevention!
I hope Santo continues to heal really quickly!!

All the best - Kim


----------



## Anki (May 2, 2010)

Katie and Paddy's Mum Kim; Thank you for your response. 
Are we talking about the same fish oil as in mackerel? Santo sometimes gets that, but not on a daily basis of course. 
The vet also told me I should smell the hot spots, but I did not smell. Maybe it had not got to that stage yet?

I totally agree on removing the collar at night. Santo actually goes all day long indoors without the collar. 

It really is a chore to dry Santo, as he has got so thick and much fur around his neck and chest. But I have seen what could happen if I am not accurate on this, so the hair dryer is never far away.

Thank you for your warm wishes!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Anki, yes that's right - the same Omega 3 fish body oils that are in fish like mackeral, salmon and sardines. Often you can buy capsules or a pump dispenser with a combination of all 3 or 2 or even just plain salmon oil. The one's I purchase have a EPA/DHA ratio of 180mg to 120mg. That is a balanced ratio and I always purchase from a company that is willing to provide reports showing that there is no toxins in the fish (like mercury).
When I first introduced the fish oils, I did it over period of several weeks as often giving too much at once can cause loose stools until they build up tolerance.

I hope you never have to come to recognize the smell of an impending hotspot, but it is good to know the smell for future. It honestly smells like mildew to me - like when you have a kitchen cloth that is not rinsed out properly and it gets that smell. I find their fur has that smell first before you begin to see the weeping.

There are some wonderful hotspot remedies on the forum as well, as many people have had to deal with them this summer!!

A lot of people also have purchased those groomer strength driers as they force so much more air out. It might be a worthwhile investment for you if Macho's hair is so thick and curly. There might be some models worth checking out in the product recommendation section!

Again, wishing you all the best and hopeful for a speedy recovery for Macho! (great name by the way!!)

Kim


----------



## rachelh2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

Aww, glad to hear your pup's on the road to a fast recovery with the meds!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

In the summer when it's hot and humid, I use Gold Bond Medicated Powder (Extra Strength) as a preventative. I use it at the first sign of any irritation. Daisy had an episode of hot spots when she was very young but hasn't had a recurrence in years (she's 10 now, it's actually been about 8 years now hot spot free). 

And I don't bathe her or dry her after swimming. In summer she is wet most of the time.


----------



## Lola (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG!! poor puppy!! hope the recovery is speedy and that he is over the worst.

Also thanks I now know what hotspots are


----------



## Anki (May 2, 2010)

Kim,
Ok, I will sertainly check out the fish oils. If it can help him in any way it is worth a try! 

I really don't mind that I have not smelled an impending hot spot yet. It sounds awful!  But of course, for the future it might help me get the hot spots at an early stage. I will definitly be more attentive about it.

I guess there are several threads regarding hot spots, but my questions are regarding preventing them in the future and what experiences other have about it. The vet kind of scared me when he said it was so normal, and that we almost just had to get used to it. He made it sound like it IS going to happen again.. 

I have read a lot about brushes lately. We already have one that takes the under coat quite well, but Santo does not care for it yet. I saw a introduction about "Mikki Moult Master" the other day, and that seems amazing. Just have to figure out who to ask all my questions to, and then where to buy it if it suits Santo 

Product recommendation section.. I did not know there was such a section  Thanks for the advice!

Again, thank you very much for your wishes  And, his name is Santo.. Hehe 

Anki

Rachelh2000; Thank you very much


----------



## Anki (May 2, 2010)

Jo Ellen; I see that you have lots of products "over there" that we do not have in Norway. I guess I will have to start looking for similar products. Ah, good to hear about Daisy! That gives me hope  

Lola; Thank you. He seems to be fine with it now. There was a time when he got confused over missing fur on his back. The wind felt different and strange, you know. Hehe.. But the fur has grown a bit back on now, and he seems to be back to normal again


----------

